# Messerschmitt Bf 110 equipment....



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2018)

One pals asked me what this is and its correct colour? 
I haven't got the foggiest....

That wee dark box, to the right, next to the window....


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 30, 2018)

Looks like the wireless Morse Key.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 30, 2018)

Try Deutsche Luftwaffe Cockpitinstrumente Homepage Titelseite Instrumente Gerätebrett Baumuster - they have quite a few manuals for the 110

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 30, 2018)

Seriously, it's the wireless Morse key.

The T.1 key was used in all the branches of the German military where a clamshell (covering over the contacts) was needed. The other style was the T.2, but those weren't found aboard aircraft.

Here's a T.1 key with a wide base instead of a "pedestal" as seen in the cockpit photo.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2018)

Why wireless while the cable can be noticed there...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2018)

Wojtek, 'wireless' was a term used at that period, and still today by some, for radio equipment. It derived from the change to radio communication from telegraph - therefore no wires connecting two stations, hence 'wireless'.
In the RAF, radio operators were known as Wireless Operators, people would say "Let's listen to the News - tun on the wireless", where today we would say "turn on the radio".
BTW, in the photo, the Morse key unit has a safety cover over the top of it, presumably to prevent accidental transmission. This appears to eb RLM 66 or similar, with the key unit itself in black.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2018)

Grasped. THX.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2018)

Much obliged gentlemen!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 1, 2018)

Electric stapler?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2018)

Nah, it would be bright orange !


----------



## GrauGeist (May 1, 2018)

My apologies for any confusion with the term "wireless"!
In this day and age of wireless (bluetooth, WiFi, etc.) technology, we often forget the original transition from wired telegraph to wireless telegraph.
Many aircraft of the interwar period, as well as WWII and shortly agter, which had the room and a dedicated radio operator, had a key for tapping out Morse Code on certain low frequencies, which could carry further and with clarity over the higher frequencies used for voice communications.

And those are great close-up photos of the T.1 key. I also see the dial for the loop antenna (below the key) used for direction finding - the loop antenna on the Bf110 was on the bottom of the fuselage, just aft of the cockpit.
This was the same antenna and directional TX/RX equipment that was used on the Bv138, Fw200, He177, Bv222, etc...


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2018)

The large dial is the radio compass.


----------



## woodhaven (May 4, 2018)

*T.2 *_- Ln 26906



_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2022)

What is this thing? 🤨🤔


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2022)

An under-fuselage oil tank of 75l.









the source: the net.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 23, 2022)

For extended range.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 23, 2022)

It's a highly classified magnetic anomaly detector, used for early warning of the approach of enemy nose armor.

It's cleverly disguised as an auxiliary oil tank...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2022)

Wurger said:


> An under-fuselage oil tank of 75l.
> 
> View attachment 683590
> 
> ...



Thank you very much my friend....👋🏻


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 24, 2022)

I think that's where you put the wireless Morse-key fluid.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2022)

I'd always thought it was a P-39 nose armour detector pod ..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> Thank you very much my friend....👋🏻



My pleasure.


----------

